#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Κατάτμηση: Κατάτμηση οικοπέδου σε δυο μη άρτια μη οικοδομήσιμα

## ntemhs

Σε οικισμό με κατά κανόνα αρτιότητα τα 400 τ.μ. επιθυμώ να κάνω σε οικόπεδο με επιφάνεια 620 τ.μ. άρτιο κατά κανόνα μη οικοδομήσιμου (στερείται προσώπου σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο) να κάνω κατάτμηση σε δυο μη άρτια μη οικοδομήσιμα οικόπεδα για να τα πάρουν δυο αδέλφια και να τα χρησιμοποιούν ως περιβόλια. Γίνεται ή θα πρέπει να κάνω σύσταση κάθετης? Ευχαριστώ. Κατά την γνώμη μου μπορεί να γίνει όπως γίνεται και στα εκτός οικισμού όταν δεν αναφέρεται ελάχιστο όριο κατάτμησης.

----------

